# RV Ownership Survey



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

RV Owner Opinions Count! Research is being conducted on RV ownership. Please take this 5 minute survey and share your opinions with us.

Click here to begin the survey.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/RV_Ownership_Survey


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried to do it - but under income (which is required) there is no option for "Rather not answer" - never seen a survey that demands you tell them your income. Oh well, it's the last question so I guess all my other answer are for naught, cause the last is nobody's business.


----------



## campopup (Feb 14, 2013)

on survey a comment section where i can explain some of my answers would be nice


----------

